# Next century



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Now that I did solvang what is the next century I should ride?


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

you're a glutton for punishment.

Ojai for you.
or maybe Lake Tahoe.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Do one on your own next weekend.


----------



## j.o.e.l (Oct 7, 2009)

cruisin the conejo.


----------



## Mayor Beanz (Dec 17, 2009)

Ride Around the Bear, it's a nice course and lots of downhill!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

waterobert said:


> Now that I did solvang what is the next century I should ride?


Santa Clarita?

7000' climbing


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

There's the ATOC Breakaway Ride coming up in a few weeks. Ride the course the pros will be riding in May!

JSR


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I did a century with a friend of mine last year from San Clemente to La Jolla and back. My friend quit after 20 miles out and turned back, while I continued on and finished it by myself.

It's roughly 102 miles and the scenery is breathtaking! The terrain is pretty flat, except for a hill you have to climb over near Torrey Pines. You might want to give it a try.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Santa Clarita sounds very tempting, however 7000' climbing would certainly kill me. I will save that one for next year. I want to give my legs few weeks break, when is San Clamente to La Jolla? If it is in second half of April I would love to ride that one.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

waterobert said:


> S when is San Clamente to La Jolla? If it is in second half of April I would love to ride that one.


I think it's whenever you want it to be.  My friends and I ride down to SD a few times a year.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i was thinking about this some more; i hate to drive someplace just
to ride, so i think my next century will be a loop that goes out of my
house and around the region.

to train for Solvang i rode from Old Agoura through Westlake Village,
up and over Potrero and out to Newbury Park, returning via Hillcrest
Moorpark rd and Avenida de los Arboles and Westlake blvd and
Kanan rd, ~43 miles. it should be easy to map it out to an even 50,
and then just loop it.

pluses: i can quit halfway and already be home. actually, quitting almost
anyplace is close to home. couple of bike shops to stop at. lots of places
to stop for water or food. major mechanicals are a phone call away from
a quick(relatively) pick-up.

minuses: it's a bit hilly. it will suck when it gets hot.

my other plan with minimal driving is doubling-up Zuma -> Camarillo via
PCH and Las Posas. this has great views(beach), generally good weather
(albeit windy at times) relatively safe traffic-wise, and the potential for
jumping into the ocean at the end to cool down the legs after a long ride.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I am doing it with a friend of mine this weekend. Let me know if any of you guys want to ride from San Clemente to La Jolla and back in April. I am in ... well, if I don't have to work that weekend.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

cwg_at_opc said:


> to train for Solvang i rode from Old Agoura through Westlake Village, up and over Potrero and out to Newbury Park, returning via Hillcrest
> Moorpark rd and Avenida de los Arboles and Westlake blvd and
> Kanan rd, ~43 miles. it should be easy to map it out to an even 50,
> and then just loop it.


There's enough good road around here that you shouldn't have to loop it anything. I did a great, challenging ride last year leaving Valley Circle/Mulholland, up Valley Circle to the Santa Susana Pass, through Simi and Moorpark, over Grimes into Fillmore, then back through Moorpark into TO and back along Agoura Road and Mureau into Calabasas. That was almost 80. You could also take Mulholland Hwy from TO to Topanga, then hop over to PCH and go all the way up to Pt Magu, then come back along the western end of Mulholland.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

cwg_at_opc said:


> to train for Solvang i rode from Old Agoura through Westlake Village,up and over Potrero and out to Newbury Park, returning via Hillcrest
> Moorpark rd and Avenida de los Arboles and Westlake blvd and
> Kanan rd, ~43 miles. it should be easy to map it out to an even 50,
> and then just loop it.


If that's where you live then there is no reason to drive. As has been mentioned, longer rides can be had by going out to Somis (my favorite area), Santa Paula, Fillmore, etc. Hook up with CVC on Saturdays and they'll show you a number nice roads.

I might mention that the loop you describe is the flattest ride in the Conejo Valley. IMHO, you would benefit from some shorter, more intense days, in addition to the long rides. Rock Store is always a treat and Piuma/Stunt is a challenging loop. I used to work at Lost Hills, and would do Rock Store at lunch time. It doesn't take long to do the climb, then you're riding on Mulholland.

JSR


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

hey, cut an old man some slack ;-) that's about as much steep as i can handle...
and DrRoebucks idea of going through Ojai - i've done it and Grimes Canyon is ten miles
of up, another fine route with climbing.



JSR said:


> If that's where you live then there is no reason to drive. As has been mentioned, longer rides can be had by going out to Somis (my favorite area), Santa Paula, Fillmore, etc. Hook up with CVC on Saturdays and they'll show you a number nice roads.
> 
> I might mention that the loop you describe is the *flattest* ride in the Conejo Valley. IMHO, you would benefit from some shorter, more intense days, in addition to the long rides. Rock Store is always a treat and Piuma/Stunt is a challenging loop. I used to work at Lost Hills, and would do Rock Store at lunch time. It doesn't take long to do the climb, then you're riding on Mulholland.
> 
> JSR


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

not sure where you are coming from but April has a tour de Hemet. It is a double century but you can ride the frist half or seond or both. the route I guess is a figure 8 and the climbing is minimal.
http://www.inlandempirecycling.com/HemetDC/


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Lesper4! 
Hemet is about 70 miles from my place so I will be sending entry form this weekend. My next one will be San Diego century May 22nd.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I will probebly be there for the first loop as well (to avoid any little heat).


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

endo verendo said:


> I think it's whenever you want it to be.


+1 :thumbsup: 

gonna try and pull off a fixed 100 this weekend with a PV loop from the Valley. The registration price is reasonable too


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> gonna try and pull off a fixed 100 this weekend with a PV loop from the Valley. The registration price is reasonable too



Yeah but I'm setting up a random troll... I mean, toll booth somewhere between Redondo and Torrance Beach... It could cost you Gran Fondo dollars.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> Yeah but I'm setting up a random troll... I mean, toll booth somewhere between Redondo and Torrance Beach... It could cost you Gran Fondo dollars.


damn you. Now I'm riding my carbon bike so I don't get picked up on radar.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> damn you. Now I'm riding my carbon bike so I don't get picked up on radar.



All matte black carbon and you dressed in a hooded Unitard like on the right... only in black.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

endo verendo said:


> I think it's whenever you want it to be.


me and a friend rode a PV loop last Saturday. Turned out to be just a little over 100 by the time I got home (near Universal Studios).

Nice route, very scenic.

DIY100.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have been working on a DIY 100 but I dont think I am taking in enough food and water. Supported centurys are fine for me. I feel great the entire day but I start to cramp up towards the end (it has about 5000 ft of climbing).


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you been rid the century by yourself? I did a 80 mile last Saturday with a friend of mine from Del Mar to San Clemente and back to Del Mar. We left one car in San Clemente with extra food and drinks in the car and carpooled to Del Mar to start our ride there. It turned out great! We had a opportunity to restock on our food and drinks at half way point.:thumbsup:


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Trying to. I live at the junction of the 210 and the 15. I head out West over towards Bonelli park to Glendora and up by the hills and then back along the 210 and then up towards Baldy and back home. Last Saturday I did 84, the saturday before that 80 and then 70 at the Tour de Sewer. If you search under Bikely you will find my route (resolution 100 - Lesper4).

I did the Tour de Palm Springs Century 2010 and the Cool Breeze century 2009. My goal is a CAM (I missed Jan) and to complete the Crusin the Conejo century. Next year I want to hit 10,000 ft of climbing in a single ride.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

wow, 10,000 feet of total ascent is a great goal! I have done centuries with a total of 5000-6000 of total ascent. I don't think I am ready for 10k ascent. 

You might want to look into this. Good luck! :thumbsup: 

http://www.planetultra.com/KOM/index.html


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> me and a friend rode a PV loop last Saturday. Turned out to be just a little over 100 by the time I got home (near Universal Studios).
> 
> Nice route, very scenic.
> 
> DIY100.



I heard that... I ran into Allan(?) when we were both riding south on Fairfax on Sunday evening. He said you did the century ride to PV on Sat and he just rode with you up to your sign in your hills.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> I heard that... I ran into Allan(?) when we were both riding south on Fairfax on Sunday evening. He said you did the century ride to PV on Sat and he just rode with you up to your sign in your hills.


yep! I heard you guys met. The HW sign ride is cool - you'd dig it. 

PV was rough. 102 miles with 4600' per MMR. 

Might be looking at another DIY100 this Sat.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> yep! I heard you guys met. The HW sign ride is cool - you'd dig it.
> 
> PV was rough. 102 miles with 4600' per MMR.
> 
> Might be looking at another DIY100 this Sat.



My big ride last week was 75 miles (almost 4000') from my place out to/up San Gabriel Canyon Road, East Fork and Glendora "The Good Witch" Mountain Rd. and back. 

That ride you did would be tough for me. All the stop and go along that route doesn't help either.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> PV was rough. 102 miles with *4600'* per MMR.


Wha? Did you do the climbs in PV?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Wha? Did you do the climbs in PV?


yeah, all of em. Switchbacks, plus Hawthorne North as a bonus. Well, not the *bonus* climb at the top of the switchbacks tho.

Jesus H. Christo in a pollo basket.

I cursed MK the entire way up Hawthorne. Jerk.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> yeah, all of em.


Aw, man. You crazy.

PS
There's nothing good about Hawthorne. Not that it's _that_ hard, just that it's hard enough and butt ugly. At least with switchbacks you feel like you're climbing a mountain.

PPS
On the other side of Hawthorne descending toward PCH I had my speed-wobble at 53 mph. I ain't never been the same.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> On the other side of Hawthorne descending toward PCH I had my speed-wobble at 53 mph. I ain't never been the same.


I bet, having wind gusts at 40 is bad enough for me.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

it isnt until October- but Santa Barbara is having its first century: http://www.santabarbaracentury.org/index.html


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

waterobert said:


> Now that I did solvang what is the next century I should ride?


this Saturday's DIY100:

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ca/san fernando valley/308126944584949455


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like a nice ride along the coast and very little elevation change, throwing the only hill at the end might be a challenge.

The Santa Barbaba century ride sounds perfect for next year, I would just need to figure out 400 more ft of elevations. Hopefully I will be able to compelte Breathless Agony next year. Although it is more then 10,000ft it is my goal ride for that year.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

the week before the SB Century there is the MS Ride that starts in Ventura. Great ride that i did last year- what actually got me into road bikes

it is a charity ride so there are lots and lots of people that have no clue what they are doing, but as the pack thins out it is a nice course- it was also very well supported with stops available about every 10 miles with food and drink at each- lunch stop along the way and food at the return- highly recommend 

my company raised over 10K for this last year- any of you are welcome to join our team and help support the cause


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> this Saturday's DIY100:
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ca/san fernando valley/308126944584949455


DIY100 in the books!

Windy as hell on PCH, my god. I had to get off and walk a bit when it about blew me into the Pacific. Or traffic.

Otherwise nice!


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

sweet! did you go clockwise or counterclockwise for this route?




Hollywood said:


> DIY100 in the books!
> 
> Windy as hell on PCH, my god. I had to get off and walk a bit when it about blew me into the Pacific. Or traffic.
> 
> Otherwise nice!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

cwg_at_opc said:


> sweet! did you go clockwise or counterclockwise for this route?


Counter-clockwise with a swirl at the end (instead of a pinch).


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome! windy out here as well but i didnt ride today because i went to the REI used gear sale. probabely mtomorrow instead.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cwg_at_opc said:


> sweet! did you go clockwise or counterclockwise for this route?


(ignore Roebuck rrr

counterclockwise. The walking was actually at the end of Potrero where it hits Hueneme. It was ridiculous. 

a couple motorcycle guys told me they saw a cyclist get blown off PCH and take a tumble. Super!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

cruisin is this weekend!


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Ojai valeey centurty- next month: http://www.ojaivalleycentury.org/

if i can get some ride time in I may do it- the three month old doesn't understand hobbies yet


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I will be at Refugio Beach that weekend relaxing.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

waterobert said:


> Now that I did solvang what is the next century I should ride?


DIY100 this Saturday. Van Nuys Amtrak station to Santa Barbara via PCH. Train home.

see ya :thumbsup:


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Just registered for this event. I am good to go!


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> DIY100 this Saturday. Van Nuys Amtrak station to Santa Barbara via PCH. Train home.
> 
> see ya :thumbsup:


say hi next time you are in SB


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone doing the santa maria century- http://tailwindsofsantamariabc.org/windmill.htm#route

July17th


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool jersey and I need a ride in July. Does anyone know the route or elevation? Only 500 riders so this is pretty small and kind of expensive.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*I'm doing it*



lesper4 said:


> Cool jersey and I need a ride in July. Does anyone know the route or elevation? Only 500 riders so this is pretty small and kind of expensive.


Here's what 2009's route looked like: 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-maria/756124699363138674

I assume it hasn't changed for this year's edition.

$55.00 isn't that expensive when you factor in the Santa Maria BBQ and T-Shirt is included in the entry fee.

You pay ten buck mores for the Solvang Century and you get a pair of socks and a refrigerator magnet. Plus you have to put up with a few thousand dweebs sharing the route with you


----------

